# Wanted R35 2017 onwards,



## Cockey1982 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi all looking for a mint R35 2017 onwards, ideally orange but would consider white or grey for the right car, 
Must have low mileage and full history.
Doesn’t have to be standard.
Thanks in advance 
Craig 👍


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Best bet is autotrader,pistonheads and eBay as well as on here. A daily search should throw something up before too long.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Loads in the Nissan network main dealers


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Typical...i had mine for sale for a few weeks and was wanting someone who would appreciate it to have it. Sadly it sold 3-4 ago.


----------



## Cockey1982 (Dec 27, 2020)

To be honest I’d rather buy from an enthusiast than from a dealer, hopefully something comes up on here 🤞


----------



## Cockey1982 (Dec 27, 2020)

Takamo said:


> Typical...i had mine for sale for a few weeks and was wanting someone who would appreciate it to have it. Sadly it sold 3-4 ago.


I seen your ad in the for sale section, yes you had exactly what I was looking for, stunning example just a little out my reach at the moment,I have a max of £65k to spend on the right car.


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

Good luck on the search mate
I was in the same situation as you and just bought on Christmas eve a 66plate my 17 in katsura orange.
standard apart from y pipe 20k miles with fsh. car is immaculate and not long had been ceramic coated.
not picked it up yet.
Thing is could have got it cheaper than i did.got offered the car buy the guy selling it.(had to sell my car first).
sold my car 24hrs after he agreed to sell it to a garage.he offered it to me again when he found out i had sold mine
but i took to long to get back to him and the garage had just pricked it up.🤦‍♂️
I then bought it from the garage that took it.😂 still got it for a decent price and i know get a warranty with it.
This is the actual car i bought.


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

Takamo said:


> Typical...i had mine for sale for a few weeks and was wanting someone who would appreciate it to have it. Sadly it sold 3-4 ago.


I seen yours mate. your car was stunning.would of had it in a heartbeat but nothing i could do
until i had sold my car first.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

paul450 said:


> I seen yours mate. your car was stunning.would of had it in a heartbeat but nothing i could do
> until i had sold my car first.


Cheers my friend


----------



## Cockey1982 (Dec 27, 2020)

paul450 said:


> Good luck on the search mate
> I was in the same situation as you and just bought on Christmas eve a 66plate my 17 in katsura orange.
> standard apart from y pipe 20k miles with fsh. car is immaculate and not long had been ceramic coated.
> not picked it up yet.
> ...


The more I see it in orange the more I want one, lovely car mate 👌


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s a 20 plate on autotrader now with Lichfield 4.25 conversion £75 k


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Spoke to the guy who owns the 20 plate one yesterday. Its had a very minor bump on the rear bumper just by the rear defuser, mileage is a bit high for a 20 plate car. Obviously no more Nissan engine, box and exhaust warranty because of mods. Lovely plate on it MY20 GTR. he said he would take 73k for when i spoke to him... Nice friendly guy. Oh and it comes with the plate as well


----------



## Cockey1982 (Dec 27, 2020)

Skint said:


> There’s a 20 plate on autotrader now with Lichfield 4.25 conversion £75 k


Yeah I seen that mate, it’s just out my price range at the moment I can go £65k max, don’t want to take and finance etc,
Thanks for letting me know 👍


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Think litcho’s just sold a modded Katsura 18 plate at that money


----------

